# Spouse/Civil Partner Visa, Not straight forward application, Successful!!!!!



## andrisaacs (May 4, 2012)

Dear all,

I just want to share my experience here. I applied for a spouse/civil partner visa yesterday with a premium service at PEO in Croydon. all in all it was a smooth process. There is no problem when i booked the appointment in mid may until the visa decision. it only took 1 hour for them to make decision for my visa application. Actually I was quite anxious because my visa application is not straight forward. I got refusal for visitor visa back in 2012. but since then I have been successful to get my fiancee/proposed civil partner visa. The thought that i don't have straightforward application is quite scary because there are some stories here not apply at PEO if it not a straight forward application. but I think it is depend on the case itself. I make my own judgement that my refusal in 2012 is not severe. the refusal itself is based on minor document that I fail to submit. I dont breach any law.

ok everyone good luck with your visa application  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

andrisaacs said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just want to share my experience here. I applied for a spouse/civil partner visa yesterday with a premium service at PEO in Croydon. all in all it was a smooth process. There is no problem when i booked the appointment in mid may until the visa decision. it only took 1 hour for them to make decision for my visa application. Actually I was quite anxious because my visa application is not straight forward. I got refusal for visitor visa back in 2012. but since then I have been successful to get my fiancee/proposed civil partner visa. The thought that i don't have straightforward application is quite scary because there are some stories here not apply at PEO if it not a straight forward application. but I think it is depend on the case itself. I make my own judgement that my refusal in 2012 is not severe. the refusal itself is based on minor document that I fail to submit. I dont breach any law.
> 
> ok everyone good luck with your visa application  :fingerscrossed:


Glad to hear that, when the time comes, I might try to apply with premium service as I am having a refusal with minor problems as well.


----------



## andrisaacs (May 4, 2012)

Aries00 said:


> Glad to hear that, when the time comes, I might try to apply with premium service as I am having a refusal with minor problems as well.



Yes aries, just go with your application. do not afraid. I believe there should not be a problem as long as you're not breaching UK law. just put all the information correctly and if possible please enclose the refusal letter from UKBA... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Each case is different and a slight difference in circumstances - or the whim of the staff member you happen to meet - can make a difference between your case being accepted for premium service or being asked to apply by post. There has been at least one incident of someone whose case was accepted and they paid the full premium service fees, only to be told later they cannot decide there and then and will be sent to caseworking in Croydon, but without their premium fees being refunded. Remember they make no promises that every case will be decided within a day and they reserve the right to take time over it. Whether this will still be quicker than postal service is a moot point. Anecdotal evidence suggests it may not.


----------

